# Behringer, sobre calidad y precio de sus productos.



## wattalex (Nov 25, 2010)

behringer   siiiiii  es muy buena marca es bueno,bonito y barato  el problema es reparar los productos de behringer todo  viene de montaje superficial


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 25, 2010)

wattalex dijo:


> *behringer siiiiii es muy buena marca es bueno,bonito y barato* el problema es reparar los productos de behringer todo viene de montaje superficial


 
....no estoy tan de acuerdo con esto, generalmente en esto del audio, lo bueno, no es barato!

Sino compara el costo de una behringer contra una Mackie, Soundcraft, Allen & Heath , 
 e incluso una Peavey o Yamaha.


----------



## kacharero (Nov 26, 2010)

hola..
 personalmente..tengo varias cosas de este fabricante aleman...y detro de ellas el DCX2496..que lo uso como mi sistema Hi-Fi y que es fantástico..estoy de acuerdo en que tienen las tres "B" ..pero tambien de su fallos..casualmente el DCX a los dos años me dio problemas con la pantalla LCD...cosa que se resolvió resoldando lo retroalimentación de la misma.. sus condensadores electrolíticos tampoco son buenos(chino,chino)..pero en fin competentes y asequibles,,


----------



## wattalex (Nov 26, 2010)

mmmmmmmmm pues  bheringer no  le pide nada a mackie,yamaha o peavey para empesar toodo  lo *QU*e es mackie  es muy delicado suena vien  pero eso  si  si  vas  a andar trabajando  deun lado  a otro  cuaquier  producto  de mackie no  te va a durar mucho en especial  sus mezcladoras .
luego   peavey ya paso  ala historia con sus productos aparte de eso   tiene un sonido  muy corriente y son  muy  delicados con la luz electrica.
yamaha en mezcladoras pues hay anda  pero  en amplificadores es una bil  porqueria  tengo  como 8 amplis yamaha  en reparacion por que simplemente se queman allen & heath   y souncraft si  ya es ottra onda  pero  es como  decirte   que la midas  es mejor *QU*e esas 2  y como  yo  sienpre digo  el  mejor equipo es  con el  que  te sientas mas agusto y el  que puedas pagar.
con esto  no  quiero  decir que bheringer es lo  maximo   sino  que por lo  menos no te va a  dejar tirado  en tu  evento.

hheeeeeeeeeeeeee... pipa09


----------



## Tavo (Nov 26, 2010)

wattalex:
+1

Opino similar. Behringer no es lo mejor, pero si he visto buenas cosas, y que duran mucho tiempo... mezcladoras, consolas, teclados, etc... En amplificadores, ahí si que no se...

Behringer es una marca buena y accesible en precio.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2010)

Behringer tiene una buena relación calidad/precio. Ahora, como son baratas (y vaya si lo son), la calidad es... barata.

Como soy reiterativo, reitero:
Allá por Asia, las grandes fábricas de semiconductores cambian las máquinas cada cierto tiempo por unas más grandes, rápidas, buenas o convenientes. Las máquinas viejas las compra un buen ciudadano que se pone a fabricar con ellas productos de características y especificaciones poco estrictas, pero a un precio muy bueno (la máquina sale barata de segunda mano...)
Una de esas empresas de segunda (o tercera) línea es _CoolAudio_.

Behringer compró _Cool Audio_ (o pasó a controlarla, como mejor suene). La calidad es la medio pelo de cualquier fabricante de estos, y Behringer hace negocio autoabasteciéndose. Mejor precio le queda, más ganancia... Lo único que baja es la calidad de los componentes.
Hasta hace unos años, adentro traían todo de JRC, ahora traen todo de _CoolAudio_. Los RC4580 que les ponen a las consolas son una *basura*, literalmente (si alguien quiere alguno para ensayarlo, pase por casa a buscarlo que los tengo en un frasco). Igual pasa con los V888 (¿Alguien conoce ese transistor?) que usa en los preamplificadores.

Cambian los componentes de esa marca por unos apenas decentes y Behringer suena perfecto. Más aún, los diseños de la casa alemana son un robo clariiiiiiito de los de Mackie (vean las líneas de consolas de ambas marcas y ya por afuera se les ve la similitud).
Como sea, el diseño electrónico es bueno por ser copia de uno de calidad, porque Mackie copia los de Allen&Heat...

En definitiva: Comprá Behringer, cambiale los componentes (es casi todo SMD, así que a trabajar mis queridos) y te quedás con una consola de unas prestaciones impresionantes por una fracción de lo que te habría costado. Si no, tenés una consola medio pelo por un muy buen precio.

En el resto de las cosas que fabrica hay variedad de calidades. Algunas las compra a fábricas OEM que proveen a grandes marcas, así que son productos de la misma calidad. Otras son las mismas copias con componentes más baratos (los amplis son todos diseños de QSC "diluídos", por ejemplo) y duran lo que el precio indica.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Nov 26, 2010)

Que bueno tu comentario Cacho!!

Veo que la tenés muy clara en esto de marcas y fabricantes... No sabía todas esas cosas de Behringer.

Ah, y por los JRC4558, si es que tenés alguno, guardame uno, que algún día quiero probar para una disto de viola. Si, es algo bolu** lo mío, pero esa "mala calidad" ayuda para bien en el sonido distorsionado de una guitarra eléctrica. 

Saludos!!


----------



## Dano (Nov 26, 2010)

Casi completamente de acuerdo con Cacho, por el precio que uno paga los productos mas no se puede pedir.


MEzcladores: 

De mi punto de vista lo peor que tienen son los potenciómetros, pero es como todo, si uno compra las cosas y las uso uno mismo sin alquilarlas ni nada duran toda la vida.

Sobre los componentes 100% de acuerdo, cuando Behringer se hizo famoso por alla en el 2000-2002 con la linea Eurorack todos sus componentes eran buenos, superficiales siempre, pero todos los operacionales eran de la JRC.
Actualmente esa linea casi desapareció, y lo que te venden como nuevo no vale la pena.

Hoy en dia existe la actual XENYX que de buenas a primeras es chino chino, desde el diseño externo, hasta sus funciones.

Intentan mezclar cosas como ponerle compresores en la misma mezcladora a cada canal, como sabemos una mezcladora clásica ya tiene un diseño apretado, meterle un compresor a cada canal es pedir mucho, ergo el mismo es un desastre, tiene una perilla para tocar y si no te gusta el sonido apagalo.

Son pura efectera china de mala calidad, te intentan convencer con el "pero tiene 99 efectos super realistas" y cual de todos es mas malo


En resumen, si quieren algún Mezclador Behringer, compren algo del 2002 para atrás.


Instrumentos musicales/efectos.

GUITARRA: Aca es donde andan mal mal, no me gusta nada, ese es mi punto de vista.

Los pedales suenan feo, quieren imitar a los boss pero les falta
Las guitarras peor, cuestan 99 dólares, no pidan mucho.
Los amplificadores de guitarra tampoco me van

BAJO:

Los bajos no me gustan
Los pedales para bajo tampoco.
Los amplificadores y cajas no me caen tan mal, entre armar una caja copiada de Hartke (hartke de los viejos, no las porquerías nuevas que hacen), y comprar un Behinger, me quedo con el behringer.

Microfonía:

Aca me gustan mucho, las copias de micrófonos dinámicos son buenas y para sonido en vivo que no se necesita ser muy exquisito, ni el mismo cantante se daria cuenta que tiene un Behringer en la mano.

En mics a condensador tienen una excelente relación precio/calidad, de buenas a primeras sabemos que un Rode NT de lo mas barato se consigue a unos 300 dólares de segunda mano, en cambio tenes el B-1 con garantía, shockmount y puff por 180 dólares.

Escuché el mito que el nuevo Behringer 47 valvular es una fiera, por acá no llego no se allá en Argentina si lo vieron.

Efectos:

Los simuladores V-Amp y V-amp bass de rack son bastante rescatables, aunque prefiero el guitar rig con una buena interfase (el precio es similar).

Los efectos como virtualizer son bastante buenos, igual en esos casos a mi gusto tienen mejor sonido los análogicos que se pueden armar caseramente.

Los ecualizadores que venían antes del 2000 que fueron los que usé por bastante tiempo son BBB, no tienen nada que envidiarles a los DBX.

Los compresores: solo probé el XL-MDX-2600 que es una copia idéntica al XL266 de DBX copia en forma de manejo y en calidad de sonido.

Efectos como feedback destroyer y demás los usé pero realmente no tienen gran cabida, osea no le hacen nada a la señal hasta que hay un acople o cosas así y por lo general uno reacciona al mismo tiempo que el aparato tirando el fader a 0, se podría decir que cumplen su función y nada mas (porque es eso lo que hacen ).

Un breve resumen de mi experiencia con esta marca, de algo siempre me olvido pero bueno...

Saludos

PD: Y sobre el JRC en guitarras hay muchos mitos pero pocos lo demuestran con un osciloscopio, asi que talvez lo que les guste a unos otros lo odien...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2010)

@Tavo:
Los JRC4558 se hicieron famosos adentro de unos Tube Screamer de Ibanez. Resulta que "la"máquina que los producía estaba particularmente calibrada, con una combinación muy particular de las tolerancias.
Como en ese efecto se le hacen algunas cosillas al operacional, esa particular suma de errores de construcción le daba características peculiares: No sonaba igual que cualquier otro 4558.
*Pero* (acá está el maldito "pero") apenas recalibraron la máquina, adiós al "mojo". Hoy cualquier chino que tenga una maquinita medio pelo para fabricar operacionales le graba "JRC4558" afuera a los suyos y... éxito asegurado con unos cuantos guitarristas incautos. Y cuando JRC marca sus 4558 como "JRC4558", que son los legítimos, tampoco tiene esa "magia".
Conclusión: No busques nada mágico en ningún 4558 porque no lo vas a encontrar a menos que consigas uno de aquella/s partida/s específica/s.

@Dano: Sí, los semiconductores que usan dan asco, pero cambiándolos... Tengo una Xenyx1622FX con todos los operacionales berretas cambiados por TL072 de ST y NE5532 de TI (de hecho, por estos es que llegué al foro...). Anda que es una maravilla y cuando envío grabaciones y preguntan con qué están mezcladas, más de una vez les miento descaradamente sobre Alen&Heat o cualquier otra marca antes de decirles la verdad. Y la mentira me la creen...
O suena bien o la gente no tiene ni un poquito de oído.

En microfonía, tengo un B2 Pro de estos muchachos y una vez que le cambié las resistencias de carbón por unas de MF, la cosa cambió bastante. Tiene muy buen sonido (más por el precio: US$180).

En los dinámicos... Ahí no se lucen. El XM8500 anda, pero es medio metálico y ese timbre no se lo sacás ni queriendo. Con esa cápsula no se lucieron, aunque lo que sí tiene es un nivel de salida enorme, aunque eso no lo hace un mic recomendable más que para aplicaciones de poca calidad.
Los XM1800 dan un sonido de más calidad, aunque no muy buena tampoco. Tienen menos volumen de salida que lo otros y son más recomendables que esos, aunque sólo para coros o cosas secundarias.

Esto es válido sólo si los comparamos con mics que cuestan 3 o 4 veces más (el SM58 por ejemplo)... Si es por precio, ganan lejos y mantienen la buenísima relación calidad-precio característica.


Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

wattalex dijo:


> mmmmmmmmm pues bheringer no le pide nada a mackie,yamaha o peavey para empesar toodo lo *QU*e es mackie es muy delicado suena vien pero eso si si vas a andar trabajando deun lado a otro cuaquier producto de mackie no te va a durar mucho en especial sus mezcladoras .
> luego peavey ya paso ala historia con sus productos aparte de eso tiene un sonido muy corriente y son muy delicados con la luz electrica.
> yamaha en mezcladoras pues hay anda pero en amplificadores es una bil porqueria tengo como 8 amplis yamaha en reparacion por que simplemente se queman allen & heath y souncraft si ya es ottra onda pero es como decirte que la midas es mejor *QU*e esas 2


 
Estoy totalmente en desacuerdo con vos, igualmente cada uno opina con lo que sabe, yo di mi opinion por el hecho de haber usado varias marcas y tener muchos comentarios de gente que esta en esto ya muchos años,



wattalex dijo:


> como yo sienpre digo *el mejor equipo* es con el que te sientas mas agusto y el que puedas pagar.


 
Osea que si me alcanza para comprar un mixer SKP, GBR o Rhom , entonces tengo el mejor equipo?



wattalex dijo:


> *hheeeeeeeeeeeeee... pipa09*


 
No se el porque de esto, no le encuentro sentido!


----------



## Tavo (Nov 26, 2010)

Gracias a los dos, Dano y Cacho por aportar esta valiosa información! 

Me asombro de la cantidad de cosas que conocen, y claro, era de suponer, los dos están relacionados con el sonido en vivo, grabaciones y esas cosas... (Dano, de vos sabía algo, que trabajás en audio, pero de Cacho no tanto.. )

Cacho, mirá si no tengo un poquito de memoria, que cuando iba leyendo por acá ->


> Tengo una Xenyx1622FX con todos los operacionales berretas cambiados...


Ya presupuse que, conociendo que las consolas llevan componentes tamaño SMD, de esto hablabas en tu mensaje de bienvenida al foro, en el cual decías que entraste buscando un NE5532 SMD...
*Y? Lo encontraste??* 



> Anda que es una maravilla y cuando envío grabaciones y preguntan con qué están mezcladas, más de una vez les miento descaradamente sobre Alen&Heat o cualquier otra marca antes de decirles la verdad. Y la mentira me la creen...


Esto es asombroso!!
Que gran ocurrencia la tuya, retocar los componentes activos principales... 


Gracias por la información volcada acá, seguro la voy a leer un par de veces más y sacar algunas conclusiones en común. 

Saludos!!

PS: Cambiando un poco de marca, hace tiempo se me había antojado comprar un consola pequeña/mediana, y en ese momento me interesó mucho la *VZ 8-FX* de *SKP*, y me pareció medianamente buena... Pero debo decir que nunca trabajé con estos equipos y no tengo mucha idea que digamos... ¿ Alguien la conoce o la usó ?
Acá hay un par de datos, y los precios son bastante accesibles, creo...
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-97705194-consola-mezcladora-skp-vz-8fx-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-97077454-consola-mezcladora-skp-vz-8-fx-_JM_


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Comparto la opinion con Dano y con Cacho!

Tambien agrego al ruedo marcas como Soundcraft y Alesis


----------



## Dano (Nov 27, 2010)

VZ8FX no la conozco pero a simple vista te recomiendo que no la compres porque no tiene potes deslizables, a mi parecer una consola que no tiene potes deslizables no es una consola...

@Cacho Veo que esa Xenyx es de las primeras de la linea, si no te gustaba el sonido de ella con los semiconductores originales, tenés que escuchar las nuevas XENYXX     USB , eso es tirar la plata al tacho .

EURORACK R.I.P - Q.E.P.D


----------



## blasmanyito (Ene 2, 2012)

hola cacho te hago una cosnsulta, tengo una consola GBR16 canales, y la verdad que por ejemplo los fader de volumen hay que subirlos mucho para que suban un poco, bueno y es toda asi. ¿Puedo hacer algo para mejorarla?
aqui en argentina sale asi como esta la mia sale 200U$S o sea nada , por eso quiero saber si puedo hacer algo para mejorarla




Cacho dijo:


> Behringer tiene una buena relación calidad/precio. Ahora, como son baratas (y vaya si lo son), la calidad es... barata.



hola les hago una cosnsulta, tengo una consola GBR16 canales, y la verdad que por ejemplo los fader de volumen hay que subirlos mucho para que suban un poco, bueno y es toda asi. ¿Puedo hacer algo para mejorarla?
aqui en argentina sale asi como esta la mia sale 200U$S o sea nada , por eso quiero saber si puedo hacer algo para mejorarla


----------



## Cacho (Ene 3, 2012)

blasmanyito dijo:


> ...tengo una consola GBR16 canales, y ... los fader de volumen hay que subirlos mucho para que suban un poco, bueno y es toda asi. ¿Puedo hacer algo para mejorarla?


Seguramente estás en presencia de faders lineales en lugar de logarítmicos. Seguramente no notás casi diferencias en el volumen hasta llegar como al 75% del recorrido y en ese 25% restante se da todo el cambio.

Lamentablemente la manera más elegante de solucionarlo es cambiando los potes esos, pero eso es relativamente caro (cada pote ALPHA de 60mm logarítmico anda por los $30-40) y da un poco de trabajo cambiarlos (están soldados a una placa doble faz, supongo) sin el equipo y habilidades adecuadas.
La otra es cambiar la respuesta de los potes que tenés ya usando alguna resistencia en paralelo, pero para eso tienen que estar como divisores de tensión (por suerte suelen estar configurados así) y necesitás que sean mucho más grandes que lo necesario (al menos 5 o 6 veces) para que al bajarlos con una resistencia no te queden chicos.

Saludos


----------



## kacharero (Ene 3, 2012)

Hola 
 Hace años compre una UB1832FX Pro.. de paquete,fue por el 2004 mas menos..luego se la vendí a mi cuñado..hoy esta en casa con "cancer" 
    hace dos meses lo dejo tirado en un ensayo..(por suerte) dos condensadores de la fuente ..nada solucionado..después de eso en un cumpleaños de familia...hizo una prueba y bien,, cuando la conecto..:enfadado:..olbidalo.. el integrado de la fuente...
      el fin de año la gran hija..de la gran hija de beheriger me amargo la fiesta ..esta ves los dos conmutadores a la derecha del EQ grafico...falsos contacto(ya solucionado con limpiador) eso si !! los OP son JRC.. además ya mas de un fader falla cosa que no me sorprende(ese elemento es el que diferencia un mesa mala de una buena) solo decirle a mi cuñado que vaya pensando en otra cosa para el directo!!!


----------



## blasmanyito (Ene 3, 2012)

tal cual cacho solo pasado el 75% se nota un poco la diferencia, mmm bue lo voy a abrira para ver bien que onda, no me parece caro 30 o 40 pesos cada  pote , va la idea es comprar de a 4 o 5 por vez. bueno gracias voy a ver como le hago



cachoooo   ....
che una cosita para buscarlo bien el deslizable  ALPHA de 60mm logarítmico ¿es estereo o solo asi se pide?


----------



## aldemarar (Ene 3, 2012)

compañeros que tal son las consolas marca proel si es buena marca o es china china?


----------



## capitanp (Ene 3, 2012)

china china          .


----------



## Cacho (Ene 4, 2012)

blasmanyito dijo:


> ...el deslizable  ALPHA de 60mm logarítmico ¿es estereo o solo asi se pide?


ALPHA es la marca (se escribe así, con mayúsculas). Pueden ser estéreo o mono, fijate qué usa tu consola.

En general se usan estéreos nada más y en los canales mono se anula medio potenciómetro porque es más barato para producción comprar todo igual. Seguramente vas a tener dos patas en linea en uno de los extremos y cuatro patas más, también en línea, en el otro extremo. Esos son estéreo.

La marca más "piripipí" es ALPS, pero son carísimos y no se consiguen para nada fácil esos, por eso te decía de buscar los ALPHA, que no son de la misma calidad pero andan bien, más baratos y se pueden encontrar. Los ALPS tienen una base blanca en general y los ALPHA, verde.
Ambos tienen la marca estampada en la parte de chapa, cerca de una esquina, así que no te guíes sólo por el color de la base, buscá la marca estampada: Si no está son chinos genéricos que simplemente copian los colores.

Saludos


----------



## blasmanyito (Ene 4, 2012)

CACHO maestro !! capo!! dale me fijo , recien mire ahi en mercadolibre y venden los alps estan como 40 amgos o 60 cada uno pero bue iré cambiando de a 4 o 5.
graciasssss por la ayuda


----------



## Cacho (Ene 4, 2012)

Los ALPS están por los $65 cada uno: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-135854823-potenciometro-fader-deslizable-para-consolas-60mm-stereo-_JM_

Recorré por La Plata que casi seguro conseguís los ALPHA. Probá en Katión (no creo que tengan, pero tirate el lance) y si no hay, andá a Univel. Ahí casi seguro que conseguís los ALPHA.

En Argentina, el único distribuidor que encontré con los ALPHA es EF Componentes (están en Temperley), pero ni intentes comprarles directamente porque son muy complicados y por menos de $2000 no sacan pedidos. Averiguá quién les compra en tu ciudad y encará para allá .

Saludos


----------



## blasmanyito (Ene 4, 2012)

genial  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

